# Brightlingsea Skipper..E.C. Norton



## ALAN TYLER (Dec 22, 2007)

I,ve been researching my family tree and Ive come across a copy of Elijah Charles Norton,s (my great great grandfather) Certificate of Competency to skipper fishing vessels of 25 tons and upwards. The date on the certificate is 11th February 1885, I believe this was one of the earliest issued. I,d be grateful if anyone has any information regarding the fishing industry in Brightlingsea around this time, it would be great if I could trace him to a definite boat/s. He later moved to Cleethorpes and worked for Mussen & Co Oyster planters. He finally moved to Morecambe where he died in 1928. Alan H Tyler.


----------

